# Venice 3.18.09



## NoDrama (Nov 12, 2007)

Capt. Eddie is the real deal. Best charter trip I have been on period. If you really want to go out and catch fish and not just a boat ride.....This is the guy. Thanks again Eddie for a great trip and to Josh (deck hand) for all your hard work. Would like to write a page more, but we have just a little fish to package up...Enjoy...

Tom

Gulf Breeze

http://www.fishvenice.com/index.htm


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

it looks like you had a blast! thanks for sharing.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow, that is just awesome, way to go. Great job Eddie, putting them on the fish.


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

Sweet! Looks like you guys wore em out! Give me a call when you get back over this way and I will get the grill going and the Bud Lights on ice.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh God that box of pogies brings back memories...right Michael:sick

I have got to get down there again and hook up with Eddie.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats..me thinks you and the lady are fishing machines your selves ! :bowdown


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

yea ill be on the "REAL PEACE" on monday so im excited!! i herd they were the real deal!!


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

So how do we hook up with Capt. Eddie?


----------



## The Raven (Oct 8, 2007)

I think it's "fishvenice.com"


----------

